# Dr. Pepitos - Belgium - June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello all, 

Im back again with a report from afew months ago!!

This place has been done before by afew people on here but theres not that many reports on this forum tbh.

Visited with Skankypants, Miz Firestorm and Immortal Shadow.

I have heard of the locals not taking too kindly to us explorers, but not one of them in sight on the day we visited 


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dr. Pepitos by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome photos as usual, it's been trashed a lot tho since we were there! 
Lol, we done exactly the same pose on the chair! 
Excellent stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome photos as usual, it's been trashed a lot tho since we were there!
> Lol, we done exactly the same pose on the chair!
> Excellent stuff, cheers for sharing!



Yeah, and i saw you and MrDan etc only went in March, 3 months before me! Such a shame. Nice explore this one though, enjoyable! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 19, 2014)

That's just lovely..with some lovely shots mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome photos with loads to see.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunning as normal, cheers


----------



## skankypants (Sep 19, 2014)

Bang on pal...love the car shots,and the one of the recod player is great,my favorate place from our euro trip in my view


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 20, 2014)

skankypants said:


> Bang on pal...love the car shots,and the one of the recod player is great,my favorate place from our euro trip in my view



Yeah. Was a great place. I remember seeing other peoples photos from here. Was great to actually see it for ourselves


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2014)

Still think this is one of the creepiest places I've seen on here. Cheers DJ


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

krela said:


> Still think this is one of the creepiest places I've seen on here. Cheers DJ



Yeah, i must admit, it has a sppoky feel when walking around it. The living room is in darkness and the basement is also pitch black. Just everything about it is spooky. Imagine the procedures that happened in that surgery over the years. Great explore this one and glad i got to see it for myself


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 22, 2014)

Simply amazing


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 24, 2014)

Great shots once again  I love the one where you're looking through that magnifying glass!

Here are a few of my photos from here -


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Love both sets of pics...great close ups! Luvly job to u both Sort of place I cud spend hrs nosing about in


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 1, 2014)

Stunningly creepy set of photos! We're off to Belgium next week and wish I knew where this was!


----------



## brickworx (Oct 1, 2014)

Love it - so much left behind...and the car is tops....back to the future. Great work as ever Jigsaw.


----------

